# Hutchinsonian Theory



## rebis (Nov 6, 2013)

What do you think about Bro. William Hutchinson theory?

Completely without base or something to ponder about?


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.nullens.org/an-outsiders...s-of-the-craft/c-3-3-the-hutchinsonian-theory

Is that the one you mean?  It says he didn't have many followers.  I'll go ahead and join his non-followers myself.


----------



## rebis (Nov 6, 2013)

To play the devil's advocate 

His research certainly is ample and convincing when read.

Which points do you disagree with and why?

In the spirit of having an informed intellectual discussion, it would be good to read his work on the subject before replying.


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Nov 6, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> http://www.nullens.org/an-outsiders...s-of-the-craft/c-3-3-the-hutchinsonian-theory
> 
> Is that the one you mean?  It says he didn't have many followers.  I'll go ahead and join his non-followers myself.



Yes that's the fellow.
The article referenced by the link outlines his conclusions, but does not go into their deduction....as how those conclusions were derived and by what methods.


My Freemasonry


----------



## cog41 (Nov 7, 2013)

Interesting.

Not a follower but interesting.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 15, 2013)

rebis said:


> What do you think about Bro. William Hutchinson theory?
> 
> Completely without base or something to ponder about?
> 
> ...



I wondered where people got the idea that Adam was the first Mason.?...
Interesting theory, but if it were true, our degree work is just a bit flawed!??!

Hmmmmmmmmmm... Very interesting stuff though.

I will keep an open mind, but will continue down the path of Light I was taught to follow.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 16, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> I wondered where people got the idea that Adam was the first Mason.?...
> Interesting theory, but if it were true, our degree work is just a bit flawed!??!


That's an EASY one. Romantic English Freemasons brought up on the King James Bible, when reading Genesis 3:7 saw:

*7 *And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they were naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons.

Which to them meant that Adam was the first Mason because he clothed himself in an Apron!

Most peculiar Masonic theories have similarly flimsy origins which have been magnified over the last 300 years


----------



## rebis (Nov 22, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> I wondered where people got the idea that Adam was the first Mason.?...
> .



From what I gather he based this on the fact that all truth is derived from nature and that God supposedly communicated these truths to Adam which he maintained  even after he got ousted from the garden of Eden...as time passed he transmitted these truths to his descendants and them to theirs and so on...

In order to keep these mysteries from being perverted by the masses they have been disclosed only to the initiated.

A possible hint of this might be the bible references to the order of Melchizedek of which even Jesus was a high priest .


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Nov 22, 2013)

order of Melchizedek of which even Jesus was a high priest 

Can u explain in further depth I do find this very interesting


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 22, 2013)

brother josh said:


> order of Melchizedek of which even Jesus was a high priest
> 
> Can u explain in further depth I do find this very interesting
> 
> ...



I too would love to read about this one too. I have never heard the theory that Jesus was a member of the order and would love more details. I see a few references to say that he was likened too, but not a member of.

But Melchizedek was a man, not an order?  Now im confused!


----------



## rebis (Nov 22, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> But Melchizedek was a man, not an order?  Now im confused!



Hebrews 5:10
"10and was designated by God to be high priest in the order of Melchizedek."

My research in this topic is ongoing, I therefore am not qualified at this time to say much about it. The bible references it in several places in both the old and New Testament.

We know that Abraham was ordained and blessed by Melchizedek and then started giving him 10% of his wealth each year.

Then over 4000 years later Jesus Christ was made high priest after this order.

What is this order that ordains these chieftains of the bible?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## rebis (Nov 22, 2013)

Heb 6:20
"even Jesus, made an high priest for ever after the order of Melchisedec."


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## rebis (Nov 22, 2013)

Heb7:17
Thou art a priest for ever after the order of Melchisedec.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like echos from the lunatic fringe to me.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 22, 2013)

Would love to catch up with theologian to go over it all as its sounds more complex


----------



## rebis (Nov 22, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> Would love to catch up with theologian to go over it all as its sounds more complex



That would be nice...

For what it's worth, I made an appointment with a Greek Orthodox priest next week to discuss it. Should be interesting.



Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## coachn (Nov 23, 2013)

Mike Martin said:


> That's an EASY one. Romantic English Freemasons brought up on the King James Bible, when reading Genesis 3:7 saw:
> 
> *7 *And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they were naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons.
> 
> ...


You have left out Eve in your claim.  The use of "Themselves" indicates she was apron-ed too.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 23, 2013)

With Brother Co41 on this one.  

My first readings of Hutchinson did not leave a warm fuzzy true "light at the end of this tunnel" feeling.  Nor can Hutchinson be given a wild card for writing in the early days of the eighteenth century.  Remember, he more than we, was closer to the time of The Enlightenment.

But I'm curious as to what Brother Rebis is able to relay from his conversations with the clergy mentioned above.  I, too, have spent many evenings in a clergy's library discussing spiritual and philosophical topics.  Those who truly seek light wear many robes.  That, in and of itself, should encourage us all!

Brethren, I say we encourage this investigation  

Air this thing out.  Discuss it, and come to our own conclusions.

Interesting thread.


----------



## bezobrazan (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm definitely keeping an ear on this topic and look forward to hearing more. 


A true man learns to soften his heart and stiffen his spine.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 24, 2013)

bezobrazan said:


> I'm definitely keeping an ear on this topic and look forward to hearing more.
> 
> 
> A true man learns to soften his heart and stiffen his spine.




Well said Brother!  Well said indeed!


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 24, 2013)

coachn said:


> You have left out Eve in your claim.  The use of "Themselves" indicates she was apron-ed too.


I'm not too sure what you mean? 

Why would English Freemasons have been bothered by what Eve did?


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 24, 2013)

rebis said:


> That would be nice...
> 
> For what it's worth, I made an appointment with a Greek Orthodox priest next week to discuss it. Should be interesting.
> 
> ...



That is great news.... I look forward to some of the insights that you can share with us


----------

